# Parts for an AF 21160



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Working on my AF 21160 and need some parts - front truck and coupler/yoke for the tender. This tender has a unique hook up that I've seen before but can't find any references to this type in the sites I have. It seems, though, that this and the post war AF 300 have something in common. A couple of references say/show that but this connection doesn't seem to be the same..picture shows the connection. :dunno:
Who has parts for this??

Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you try here?

http://www.ttender.com/partslist.html

I don't have any Flyers, if you give Jeff a call he should know what you need.
He might even have it, you can look through his list if you want.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ed...that's what I'm looking for but I don't have the item#. I guess I'm looking for an exploded diagram with the item number like my AF repair book does. This engine must be a 1960's issue.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found this for the 21160,

http://www.rfgco.com/partsview.html

copyrighted I don't want to post the picture, see if this works.

That is from here,
http://www.rfgco.com/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It says to scroll down to the parts list to get the part number of the diagram reference number?

I can't find the part list? :dunno:

Edit,
Up top it has the "General Part Number" to click on would a lot of parts be the same number?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

See if this brings you to the page for your 21160.

http://www.hobbysurplus.com/xviews/300s5digHSS.asp


edit,

yes it works see up top

EXPLODED PARTS DIAGRAM FOR:
300 Series 4-4-2 Atlantic Locomotive 
With Plastic Body With 5-Digit Number 
Model #s 21100, 21105, 21106, 21107, 21160 & 21161


I guess the 300 is the same as you asked??


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ed...success. When I "flip" between 21160 and the 303 the only changes are in the tender. SO...I'm off with the 303 info. Thanks for the help...:smilie_daumenpos:

Dave


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Dave -- The photo showing the wiring tells me that it is not standard AF production. There should be a two condutor plastic plug w/black wire coming from the engine and plugging into the tender -- a small two hole socket should be on the front of the tender to accept the plug. The link for the engine-to-tender is easily found on Port Lines Hobby website as well as parts to return that wiring to original condition. Some of the newer Pacifics also used this set-up. Look under "Steamers, 5-Digit" in Port Lines catalog.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry -- look for "Steamers, General" then the 5-digit styles.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Don...as usual your eagle-eye catches everything. This is NOT a standard hook-up btw engine and tender. It is a makeshift until I can get the plug ordered...so thanks for the "hint" on locating it. I have two units that have that type of connection.

Again...thanks for the help

Dave


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Dave -- The photo showing the wiring tells me that it is not standard AF production. There should be a two condutor plastic plug w/black wire coming from the engine and plugging into the tender -- a small two hole socket should be on the front of the tender to accept the plug. The link for the engine-to-tender is easily found on Port Lines Hobby website as well as parts to return that wiring to original condition. Some of the newer Pacifics also used this set-up. Look under "Steamers, 5-Digit" in Port Lines catalog.


Correct on all accounts Don.. Any 5-digit atlantic tender would work. In fact I just sold one on ebay for $9.99., a give away.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

"eagle-eye"??? I'm lucky if I can tie my shoes each day. That's why I have velcro straps instead of laces. If anything, the guys here deserve the credit for opening my "eagle-eyes" to the various differences American Flyer used in production. This is a great website for information. Flyernut and the other guys have directed me many times in the right direction when I was going off the wrong way.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

I believe I may have the whole rear truck assembly for you, if you still need it. I sold a bunch of Flyer parts a few months back. I will go in the garage and check to see if I still have it. 

Sal


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Dave - You still need parts for this? Let me know what's needed, I'll look through my stash.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

Magne-rail said:


> I believe I may have the whole rear truck assembly for you, if you still need it. I sold a bunch of Flyer parts a few months back. I will go in the garage and check to see if I still have it.
> 
> Sal


I guess I sold it. Sorry.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

So do you still need the front truck and tender link assembly? I'll look through my stash to see what's laying around.

Since I have several of this type Atlantic in my stable, I've been buying spare tenders whenever I find them at a good price. Can't have too many spare parts when they aren't making them anymore.


----------

